# Bild einfügen



## csfungamer (31. März 2006)

Wie kann ich ein bild per pfad einfügen lassen?


----------



## Automatikk (31. März 2006)

> Wie kann ich ein bild per pfad einfügen lassen?



blub?!

Wie wäre es vllt. mit einer etwas genaueren angabe was dein Problem ist?
Willst du ein Bild einfach nur auf deiner Form anzeigen lassen oder wie ?

:-(


----------



## csfungamer (31. März 2006)

Ich wollte nen beliebiges Bild in ne picturebox per pfad einfügen lassen.
Aber das geht nicht?


----------



## Shakie (31. März 2006)

Aaaaah das ist schon ein bisschen präziser formuliert!
Klar geht das:
	
	
	



```
Picture1.Picture = LoadPicture("c:\Pfad\asd.jpg")
```


----------



## null plan (3. Oktober 2006)

hallo, hab da ein problem, kann zwar schick ein bild einfügen per befehlszeile, bekomme dann aber immer eine fehlermeldung  kann datei nicht finden habe deshalb das bild schon an mehrere orte verschoben und habe immer wieder das gleiche....

zur zeit ist es c:\bild.jpeg

ist doch richtig, dass ich 

img.Picture = LoadPicture("c:\Bild.jpeg") 

eingebe, oder?


----------



## W-Styles (9. Juni 2007)

null plan hat gesagt.:


> hallo, hab da ein problem, kann zwar schick ein bild einfügen per befehlszeile, bekomme dann aber immer eine fehlermeldung  kann datei nicht finden habe deshalb das bild schon an mehrere orte verschoben und habe immer wieder das gleiche....
> 
> zur zeit ist es c:\bild.jpeg
> 
> ...




jpg muss da hin und nicht jpeg.


----------



## sers (26. September 2009)

ja hab da mal ne frage will ein bild auf die hauptseite einer alli in nem game setzten was muss ich da machen
wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand antortet


----------

